# Установка 2006.1 - failure to set root password

## Lucky

Во время установки Gentoo 2006.1 графическим и текстовым инсталлером получаю сообщение:

failure to set root password

Сети во время установки нет. Режим networless.

----------

## Angel

А сравнить пароль нажал?

net-setup eth0 делал?

----------

## Lucky

Сравнить пароль нажимал.

Настройка сети  невозможна  и не требуется.

----------

## Angel

Нужна и требуется.

Линух будет ставится из инета, а с диска ему после загрузки ничего не надо.

----------

## Lucky

Нет он будет ставиться как и в 2006 по GRP потом через одно место подключаться к инету и качать все что ему нужно  :Smile: 

Или я неправильно понял назначение режима networkless ?

----------

## Angel

Я его сейчас параллельно ставлю на тестовую тачку. Ещё компилится.

До этого ставил руками.

Короче он из инета делает emerge --sync до установки какого либо пакета. И инет ему нужен. На диске нет stages, тоже из инета тянет. 

2. Этим режимом не пользовался.

----------

## Lucky

Gentoo amd64 LiveDVD 2006.1 на диске есть stages, и есть слепок портежей.

С диска возможна бессетевая установка без компиляции. То что вполне работало на предыдущем релизе сейчас выдаёт ошибку.

----------

## Angel

to Lucky

"Gentoo amd64 LiveDVD 2006.1 на диске есть stages,"

Где, в какой папке?

 \

 ├─docs

 │ └─handbook

 │   ├─html

 │   │ ├─css

 │   │ └─images

 │   ├─pdf

 │   └─txt

 ├─isolinux

 └ snapshots

----------

## Lucky

snapshots/portage-2006.1.tar

image.squashfs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo Installer LiveCD
> 
> The Installer LiveCD is called and takes up MB. You can use this Installation CD to install Gentoo, and you can even use it to install Gentoo without a working internet connection, just in case you want to bring Gentoo to another PC than the one you are currently installing Gentoo on.
> ...

 

----------

## Lucky

Не только у меня эта проблема https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3551692.html#3551692

----------

